# THI alert ...  Tim Horton's IPO ... astrostuff



## yogi-in-oz (26 March 2006)

THI ..... Tim Horton's IPO, in USA ..... 

Hi folks,

THI ..... IPO's are a classic example of where
technical analysis is all but non-existent, due 
to lack of data ..... and the fundamentals, often
exaggerated .....

..... step in, time cycle analysis or astroanalysis.

Call it what you will, these astrotools DO fill the 
technical void, until there's enough data to give 
us a reasonable chart.

Looking forward for the next few months, here's
our take on THI:

     27 March 2006 ..... positive financial news???

  07-10 April 2006 ..... 2 cycles here ... may see
  some minor and positive news, though market
  response may be flat.

       24 April 2006 ..... minor and positive 
                                financial news ???

       28 April 2006 ..... minor and negative news??

        10 May 2006 ..... positive spotlight on THI

        15 May 2006 ..... significant and positive news??

   17-18 May 2006 ..... significant and negative ???

        22 May 2006 ..... negative (finance) news ??    

        29 May 2006 ..... minor news

       12 June 2006 ..... minor cycle

   15-16 June 2006 ..... positive financial news
   here, but flat response from the THI traders???

..... for the skeptix out there ... just compare
the dates above, with the THI chart, as the 
months unfold ..... it may surprise you ..... 

happy trading

    yogi


----------

